
[Review] Bad Blood: Secrets and Idiots in Elizabeth Holmes Fake Valley Startup - kylebenzle
http://audiobookreviewscom.blogspot.com/2018/06/bad-blood-secrets-and-lies-in-silicon.html
======
jaytaylor
Just finished this book, it had me hooked the entire time. I'm left shocked
that the sham went on for 12 years. So much negligence on behalf of the VCs,
and so many high profile and well-respected people bought into it, even up to
the level of famous Four-star General James Mattis. How was it not a huge red
flag that there were no domain experts on the Theranos board?

The reality distortion field projected by Elizabeth Holmes was obviously
incredibly effective and powerful. Tragic that she used this capability for
deceptive, selfish reasons rather than a greater good or higher purpose.

Finally, the fake deep voice thing she does- so suspicious; how were people
genuinely fooled by it?

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rGfaJZAdfNE](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rGfaJZAdfNE)

